# NAA .22 revolver



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone have any expierence with the North American Arms .22? Looking for a back up carry that's smaller than my Kel Tec .32.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, but I just can't help myself:
Why would you want a .22 RF? I'd say that your .32 ACP is too-small enough! :mrgreen:


----------



## flag8r77 (Jun 24, 2008)

Really comes down to carrying options....the .32 looks fine in my pocket with a pocket holster. Other than that I have to strap on my Glock 40 on my ankle which weighs a ton.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Why not try a small S&W revolver like the 642 or 340 for that ankle holster? They are light and shoot a nasty 38 +p accurately.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The .32 is probably a better self defense option; in part because of potential reliability issues with the .22 round after being carried and jostled over time in a revolver. If you want a good self defense pistol, consider the Ruger LCP. The .380 round is more powerful than the .32 or .22. I would save up my money and go for the LCP, rather than spend it on a .22 for concealed carry. Just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a NAA 22LR. Excellent build quality, but I don't have any need for it. Tough to shoot in its out of the box state. I'm sure that would be different with one of the little grip holsters. I haven't decided what I'm going to do with mine, probably sell it or see if I can trade it in on something I can use.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*NAA 22 revolver*

I have 1 I was given. It is loaded with 22 hyper-velocity rounds. It is good to carry as a last ,last resort. It is so smalll that I have forgotten it was in my pocket . The rounds i have in it have the same energy as a 32 ACP. I prefer a 38 snubby or makarov for concealed. JBR


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

flag8r77 said:


> Anyone have any expierence with the North American Arms .22? Looking for a back up carry that's smaller than my Kel Tec .32.


I just acquired the .22 magnum NAA mini, 1 5/8" barrel, folding holster grip. It folds up and fits in a cell-phone holster, or drops in a pocket, or I can leave it unfolded and use an Uncle Mike's #2 pocket-bottom holster to keep the grip upright for easy grabbing in a stress situation.

With CCI Maxi Mag +V, the NAA website says you can get up to 1200 fps with the 1 5/8" barrel. There is also some sense to the idea of using a bigger bullet, 40 or 50 grains, to slightly increase the time spent in the barrel, which burns more of the powder inside the barrel behind the bullet rather than the bright muzzle flash that doesn't add to bullet speed. I don't know how much difference this might make, but the difference between a 30 grain and a 50 grain bullet is significant, the way I see it. Impact energy with a good bullet design should be reasonably good with a 40-50 grain .22 wmr, certainly superior to a .22LR even from the short barrel.

I took it out today to try it. BOOM! It really bucks in your hand. I would NOT want to shoot this little magnum with the small grips that are standard on this gun, but the folding plastic holster grip is plenty big and easy to hold onto.

I already had a .22 mag revolver, the Taurus 941 with 4" barrel, and it is a straight shooting hard hitting little gun, getting over 1400 fps out of some of the available loads. I have a big time crush on this cartridge.  It might be 'just a .22', but all in all it seems pretty lethal to me. This little NAA is a superb last resort gun, one which I could even clip onto my pants and hang IWB and nobody would even know what it was. Looks like a curved cell phone. Shirt pocket is even possible.

.22LR seems too light for me, too short a barrel for any kind of speed or power. The .22 magnum version has the added benefit of having a HUGE bark. Shoot at someone and they'll think you're holding a MUCH bigger gun. BOOM!


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I have the NAA 1 5/8th mini (.22lr/.22wmr) combo. It's always in my right front pants pocket as it's so small & light weight. It's actually more comfortable than my set of keys in my pocket.

I use it as a B/U gun to my snubby or 1911. While it's not the ideal gun to have. I do feel that it could get me out of a bad situation if needed.


----------

